# Need table saw blade wrenches



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

I have an older Delta contractors say, nothing ancient, but older. I need a pair of blade wrenches for it. I was wondering if anybody could lead me as to where I can go to order a set. Sometimes dealing with big compaines like Delta are just a pain, and I might spend more. Just wondering if anybody can point me in the right direction.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

farmerkev said:


> I have an older Delta contractors say, nothing ancient, but older. I need a pair of blade wrenches for it. I was wondering if anybody could lead me as to where I can go to order a set. Sometimes dealing with big compaines like Delta are just a pain, and I might spend more. Just wondering if anybody can point me in the right direction.



Of the Delta saws I've had, there was just one wrench for the arbor nut. What I do is unplug the saw, crank the blade up, and place a piece of wood in front of the blade, and use an *adjustable wrench* (when there is no wrench) on the nut to loosen.

To replace the blade, place blade then the washer, and the nut. Place the wood at the rear of the blade and hold the blade. Use the wrench and tighten. That is about as tight as you need it. As the saw runs, the direction of blade travel applies torque to tighten the blade.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just purchase an open end or closed wrench of the correct size (and sufficient length to give leverage)from any tool department. Then use the technique suggested by Cabnetman.

G


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats what I did to get it off, I just havent gotten down the put the board on the other end of the blade part. I figured with the teeth in the other direction it wouldnt work.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Mike says, block the blade with a piece of wood and then almost any wrench will work. I hate the supplied wrenches with any table saw. I usually go out and purchase a 7/8" wrench for the table saw. I'll go to HD or Lowes and get a cheap open end / box wrench.

BTW - Block the saw blade with a piece of wood and then pull the wrench toward the operator end of the saw. Right or left tilt it doesn't make any difference. Always pull the wrench toward you. 

To tighten the blade, make the nut finger tight, rest the wrench on the throat plate hold and pull the blade toward you. When the blade is snug and your grip isn't strong enough to tighten any more, your blade is tight. The normal starting of the saw tightens the blade as much as necessary.


----------

